# shin protection for rails



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

wear shin guards.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

I suppose that's a good idea, my initial thought was that they might be constricting, but now that I think about it for more than a moment that seems rather unlikely.


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

just take it like a man. i think it would be uncomfortable to wear skin guards.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Shin guards are the least restrictive pads you can put on your body. You often need to wear something under you pants so you might as well make it protect you. The only down side to them is that they can sometimes slip down.


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

good point. just think they wouldnt be comfortable. like you said they may slip down


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

ow my shins, ow my shoulders, ow my ass, my feet hurt, my calves are burning, im sore. try a huge bubble, dude.


----------



## sumo28 (Nov 4, 2009)

lol. nothing wrong with some protection. I'm looking into shin guards as well... I fell on a rail last year and was a little timid going after them after that. I have a huge raised scar there now about the width of my shin by 2 inches long


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

shin gairds are good, im going to wear my old ones from soccer this year in the park.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm not trying to be a pussy, and I am really not complaining too much about it, I just figure, why have this happen again if I can help it.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Don't worry about being a pussy. These tough guys are all talk until they break something. Why not wear protection? I would prefer to be out there with shin pads than in the lodge talking about how awesome and fucked up my shins are!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

roremc said:


> Don't worry about being a pussy. These tough guys are all talk until they break something. Why not wear protection? I would prefer to be out there with shin pads than in the lodge talking about how awesome and fucked up my shins are!


this guy makes a good point

frankly, there is nothing to worry about wearing protection. where i ride, practically everyone wears some kind of protection, be it shin pads to impact shorts, they know that they want to stay safe so they can ride more days a season. i am thinking about buying impact shorts too since i can't help but fall on my ass when doing boardslides


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

shifty_shifty said:


> frankly, there is nothing to worry about wearing protection. where i ride, practically everyone wears some kind of protection, be it shin pads to impact shorts, they know that they want to stay safe so they can ride more days a season. i am thinking about buying impact shorts too since i can't help but fall on my ass when doing boardslides


This sounds like a sexual metaphor haha:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

you sound like a sexual metaphor


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

The great thing about snowboarding is that the clothes you are required to wear are great at hiding pads. Even crash shorts won't stand out. I'll be wearing knee pads and a helmets as soon as I fine one I like. I'd love to find some shin/knee pads. Kind of like baseball catcher pads. Regular knee pads never stay put because of my large thighs and calfs


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

john doe said:


> The great thing about snowboarding is that the clothes you are required to wear are great at hiding pads. Even crash shorts won't stand out. I'll be wearing knee pads and a helmets as soon as I fine one I like. I'd love to find some shin/knee pads. Kind of like baseball catcher pads. Regular knee pads never stay put because of my large thighs and calfs


check out 187 Pro knee pads or Smith scabs(i prefer 187) they're really good knee pads that speedboarders/longboarders use and since they need to stay put during crashes over 40mph+ you shouldnt have a problem with them sliding off.


----------

